# 240z help



## jawagas (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello my name is Joe, I'm the proud owner of a 1973 240z. Recently my car has been having some issues that seem like it is starving for fuel. The car bucks and the rpms become spuratic. I bought a new fuel filter, checked the pressure on the mechanical fuel pump and it reads at about 3 pounds, I changed the coil, put new point in the distriburator and still it does this strange bucking and hesitation. Pulling out the choke seems to help, so I don't know if it is a problem with the fuel system or with electronics.

Any help, suggestions, or similar experiences would be VERY helpful. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Could be clogged jets in your carb. Also check for air leaks in your manifold/exhaust area a bad gasket can cause those problems your experiencing.


----------

